# when using chainsaw i mix 50/50 chain oil and engine oil



## startinghandle (Nov 1, 2017)

last winter I was using chainsaw and when I filled the chain reservoir with proper chain oil I noticed the oil was thick i know that when saw gets warm the oil would become thinner but I was hedgelaying or pletching as its called in uk and I was only making one cut and stopping saw I would do this many times during the day so saw was not getting warmed up so I decided to mix some engine oil with chain oil and this seemed to make cutting better and now I always use chain/engine oil mix


----------



## RustyAllis (Nov 5, 2017)

I normally just use straight 40w oil or 15w40 ......never had an issue doing that


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Now, I'm up in North Idaho where I've used a chain saw in -30 weather and never had a problem with the bar oil as far as I know. Am I missing something or is there something I should be looking for? I know the main characteristic of bar oil is that it's sticky and isn't cast off the spinning chain, and so hence the oil on the chain also gets into the sprocket on the end of the bar as well as stays in place with the chain groove in the bar especially after passing over the sprocket and subsequent centrifugal as it passes to the area of the bar where the cutting, and wear actually take place. Most every saw I've ever used, the bar oil is gravity fed. So is that it, at the colder temps, the oil doesn't flow because it's too thick?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I prefer the sticky bar oil as well. I buy both the summer oil and the thinner grade of winter chain oil and use it at the appropriate time of the year. Seems you may need to beware that the saw doesn't run out of the *thinner motor oil* before the gas runs out when using your saw.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

All my saws are auto oilers with manual for the extra when needed.......I normally just run gear oil, because I have a 30 gallon drum of it left over from when I retired.....


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Reg. bar oil I use,but before doing heavy chain saw running time I go easy to let the oil warm up a bit.


----------



## HomicidalBeaver (Nov 7, 2017)

They make winter weight bar oil. You can add a bit of diesel to a gallon of bar oil to thin it. If you have a pro saw adjust the oiler wide open.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've got a Husky 365 Special but I'm unsure if the oiler is adjustable on that.


----------



## HomicidalBeaver (Nov 7, 2017)

tractor beam said:


> I've got a Husky 365 Special but I'm unsure if the oiler is adjustable on that.


Should be, look under the clucth side.


----------



## BigR79 (Nov 26, 2017)

Gotta run good bar oil, it sticks to chain and sprocket better and keeps the [email protected] wear down too


----------

